# Fussball WM-Finale vs. Super Bowl



## DerFuchs (9 Juli 2014)

Hatte letztens mit einem Freund eine Diskussion, welches Ereignis weltweit mehr Zuschauer hat. Ich sage WM-Finale


was glaubt ihr?


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Juli 2014)

Laut Google, etc.

Super Bowl 800 Mio
letztes WM-Finale 330 Mio


----------



## Punisher (9 Juli 2014)

An die Superbowl kommt Fussball bei weitem nicht ran


----------



## infinion (10 Juli 2014)

stimme ich zu Superbowl hat mehr Zuschauer aber hängt wohl auch ab wer im WM Finale spielt xD


----------



## DerFuchs (10 Juli 2014)

Ihr habt alle unrecht

Football vs. Football


----------



## Spritdealer (10 Juli 2014)

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Football mehr Leute interessiert als Fußball. Football ist nur bei den Amis eine große Nummer, Fußball aber weltweit und neuerdings sogar bei den Amis. Sicher gibt es auch weltweit viele Football-Fans aber es gibt keinen anderen Sport der überall so populär ist. Sogar der Iran, Nordkorea und China spielen Fußball


----------



## Chamser81 (10 Juli 2014)

Ich kenne die Zahlen nicht aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich mehr Menschen für den Super-Bowl als für das WM-Finale im Fußball interessieren. 

In Europa, Afrika und Südamerika interessiert man sich wohl sicher weitaus mehr für "unseren" Fußball als den der Amis. Ob Asien jetzt so begeistert ist vom Fußball das weiß ich nicht aber mir ist auch nicht bekannt das dort American-Football so populär ist.


----------



## Xiaul23 (13 Juli 2014)

Das Interesse an Fußball ist mit 100-prozentiger Sicherheit um ein vielfaches höher. Das lässt trotzdem keine Rückschlüsse auf die Zuschauerzahlen bei einem einzigen Spiel zu. Ich glaube aber, das WM-Finale sehen mehr, als 330 Mio. Menschen - ist ja auch deutlich kürzer


----------



## Brunchie (29 Aug. 2014)

Denke mal WM Finale


----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

Der Superbowl ist das weltweit meist gesehene Ereignis


----------



## ANDYAE88 (16 Mai 2018)

Super Bowl


----------



## ANDYAE88 (16 Mai 2018)

Su per boel gk


----------

